# Voice chat room



## Hxxx (Apr 19, 2014)

I remember there was a post about this, or related here, well if it was, my apologies. Didn't find it. 

I think vpsBoard can offer the community some way of chatting using voice, it would be more fun than just typing on IRC. How about some ventrilo or teamspeak? Or maybe a better service? Google Hangout?


----------



## MannDude (Apr 19, 2014)

There was talk of one time of setting up a ventrilo server in the past but I do not believe there was enough interest. Someone is free to setup an un-official vpsBoard one.  Unsure how often it would be used, sort of like the unofficial tinychat or whatever it is channel or room someone made.

The IRC channel is always active though. #vpsBoard on freenode.


----------



## willie (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah, I don't much have any interest in voice chat with a bunch of strangers, and would much rather use irc than something run by some company.  I do like the vpsboard freenode channel most of the time.  And I've been wondering for a while how to set up a voice chat for personal use with my friends.  It turns out to be somewhat difficult if one wants to stay FLOSS and avoid bloatware.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 20, 2014)

willie said:


> Yeah, I don't much have any interest in voice chat with a bunch of strangers, and would much rather use irc than something run by some company.  I do like the vpsboard freenode channel most of the time.  And I've been wondering for a while how to set up a voice chat for personal use with my friends.  It turns out to be somewhat difficult if one wants to stay FLOSS and avoid bloatware.


Mumble?

It's not difficult to setup a mumble server


----------



## Mun (Apr 20, 2014)

There was a mumble server I hosted for awhile in the intent of being used for VPSboard, but only 3 or so people showed up. We all eventually learned everything about each other and moved on. 

Mun


----------



## Eric1212 (Apr 20, 2014)

My vote goes towards TeamSpeak. Works great, high quality, and most people know how to use it.


----------



## Mun (Apr 20, 2014)

Eric1212 said:


> My vote goes towards TeamSpeak. Works great, high quality, and most people know how to use it.


No, it is insecure, has no real encryption out of the box, and you need a license after 32 users.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Apr 20, 2014)

Mun said:


> No, it is insecure, has no real encryption out of the box, and you need a license after 32 users.


You can get a 500 person license if it's for personal use. Which in his case it would be considered that.


----------



## goo (Apr 20, 2014)

Mun said:


> No, it is insecure, has no real encryption out of the box, and you need a license after 32 users.


Teamspeak has encryption, but it is disabled by default. I always force it's global encryption.


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 20, 2014)

Epic that if it were to be implemented it would be public, why do we have to care in term of encryption for a public voice channel where everyone from everywhere can join and just listen/record what you are saying?


----------



## willie (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmm, mumble looks promising, it's already in the debian repo, but the client is very bloated, and I don't see where to download the source code.  Downloading from mumble.com also requires agreeing to some kind of service agreement.

I'm thinking that maybe encryption in the voip software isn't necessary if I can tunnel it through ssh or some kind of datagram vpn.


----------



## JahAGR (Apr 20, 2014)

willie said:


> Hmm, mumble looks promising, it's already in the debian repo, but the client is very bloated, and I don't see where to download the source code.  Downloading from mumble.com also requires agreeing to some kind of service agreement.
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe encryption in the voip software isn't necessary if I can tunnel it through ssh or some kind of datagram vpn.


mumble.com is some server host and I guess they offer a download too. The official Mumble site with downloads is http://mumble.sourceforge.net

Might recommend TS3 depending on what kind of feature set you're looking for. Mumble works well but is pretty bare-bones voice chat and one channel of text chat. They have some neat stuff planned for future versions but the todo list doesn't look like it has changed much since I stopped using it personally two years ago.

As mentioned above, global voice data encryption can be forced via a server setting in TS3. Otherwise it is set per-channel.

Mumble's licensing is (of course) more favorable than TS3's though.


----------



## willie (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks, yes, I'd want a minimal feature set, voice and text (or voice without text) is fine, in particular I really want no GUI on the client (command line only).  I don't need SIP or anything like that.  I really want to use it to talk to just one or two other people (family members) and I'd set it up for them on dedicated computers (Beaglebone Black, Raspberry Pi, etc., that's why I want no GUI).  FLOSS licensing is a must, and it shouldn't have too many compile time dependencies.  It should also use a fixed bit rate speech codec, so it can be left running 24/7 (start and end calls by turning microphone on and off with a hardware switch) with the same data rate observable at all times, so it's impossible to tell by monitoring the ciphertext channel whether a conversation is taking place at a given time.  If there is some NAT traversal stuff that can allow peer to peer connections then I'd use that, but I can set up a VPS as a full-cone relay if need be.


----------



## Eric1212 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mun said:


> No, it is insecure, has no real encryption out of the box, and you need a license after 32 users.


No, you can enable encryption on the TS3 server. No license is required for VPSBoard, even more than 32 users.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 27, 2014)

Another alternative would be Ventrilo.


----------



## zionvps (May 5, 2014)

Have you guys ever heard about 123flashchat?

its a nice one for basic things and uses flash


----------



## willie (May 5, 2014)

I think flash is one of those things like disco music that we just try to pretend never existed nowadays.


----------



## UnderHost (May 6, 2014)

Another alternative would be a Voice.gg? http://voice.gg/vpsBoard

But don't see any utilities in Voice chat over a board.. IRC seem a nice additon to connect with different people although.


----------

